#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Dumps Tracks 1 and 2 with pin Gold/prem,platinium , sigature, Business 101 live now

## winsmoney

*FOR sale fresh skimmed original dumps - 1,2 track, original: I also offer dumpz with pin n with zip since there no good in my country and i cant cash them out

the only time anyone has dumpz with pin for sale its when they can not cash it out them self like in russia and other places they can not be cashed out so they are sold since we have no use for them in many countries first time buyers have to spend $2000 for min order just for the first time there are to many small time buyers and i just dont like to use my drops for small cash and since its dumps with pin u will make ur money bak fast same day so if your a real legit serious buyer and dont mind spending $2000 then email me for more info on my dumpz with pin or zip

4388790030931463=140110117225001497 in :xxxx


Track1 5567098800003319^SMITH/KEVIN^1210101000000000000000000637015
Track2 5567098800003319=12101010000006370015 pin 12xx

5325370001705486=14061010000016100000 : pin 00xx
4072210000141713=1303101100001614 pin : 14xx
4874155184402011=12111011242871200000 pin : 11xx


Contacts : icq#: 639512294


Dumps without pin 40$/1


4099140000177707=15041210000057007301
4798619259341332=1311101100001161
4147202067561140=130910110000886
4147097876331788=150110111344106
4081614000957276=121010110000554

5474870020490795=14111010000078600
5473635000385328=130910126315754



546616 5466160304950296=1503101076010924 N/A World Usa New York - Citibank South Dakota, N.A.
546616 5466160305032367=1411101043010544 N/A World Usa New York - Citibank South Dakota, N.A.
546616 5466160305489815=1407101077020588 N/A World Usa New York - Citibank South Dakota, N.A.
546616 5466160305769687=1511101021010567 N/A World Usa New York - Citibank South Dakota, N.A\.


Conditions of sale:
1. Dumps are sent to you within 6 hours after full payment for the order.
2. All goods are checked and given 99 Approved only.
3. No consultations and advices how where and what for it's possible to take advantage of the given goods.
4. No gifts, "just for test" etc.
5. A work through the escrow service of famouse carders forums at your expense is possible.
6. I accept only Western Union, MoneyGRAM and LR. DON'T ACCEPT e-gold, paypal or WM
7. I have dumps WITH PIN, ONLY FROM USA(101) and UK (201)
8. if your buying dumpz with pin the min order is $2000


BEFORE YOU GONNA ORDER READ ALL MY CONDITIONS:

I don't give samples! unless i can tell ur a real buyer and not a lil kid
I sell checked dumps, if you placed order - you will get only working dumps. So I don't replace them after purchase

I don't know balance, limits on dump

MINIMAL ORDER INFO
I accept only Western Union, MoneyGRAM and LR. DON'T ACCEPT e-gold, paypal or WM

USA dumps order - 1000USD
USA dumps with zip - -1500usd
USA dumps with pin - 2000USD
USA specific bins order - 2500USD
USA specific bins order with pins - 3000usd

EUROPE dumps order - 2000USD test order, next order 4000USD AND HIGHER
EUROPE specific bins order $3500
EUROPE dumps with pin - 4000USD
DELIVER TIME


1to 6 hrs AFTER MONEY RECIEVED! (USA orders are more faster than EU)

IF you don't agree with my conditions of sale - buy from anyone else. that might rip you off.
I don't want to work with kids who have 500usd, and think cuz they have been ripped off there scared to buy keep in mind im not the one who ripped you off

IF you ask for test dumps, ask to small minimal payment - you will be added to ignore-list.

IF YOU WANNA GET REAL DUMPS - YOU MUST HAVE MONEY FOR IT!



Contacts : icq#: 639512294


payment Via Westernunion & LR dont ask me for test

CONTACT ME :

Email address: westernunionservice201@yahoo.fr

YH : westernunionservice201

ICQ : 639512294

==========

NO NEED FAKE BUYER*See More: Dumps Tracks 1 and 2 with pin Gold/prem,platinium , sigature, Business 101 live now

----------

